# About Royal Purple



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

When I got home from work today, my buddy was talking to me about Royal Purple. A sales respresentative from Royal Purple was scheduled to show a demonstration of the top 5 leading(mobil 1, lucas oil, etc...) motor oil in the USA and compare all of them against Royal Purple. Basically, Royal Purple is best leading oil to use in any car and will not hurt the engine. It's a long process to type and im lazy to type it all out but, basically watch this video on YouTube and you will understand what my friend saw at work.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC2snrIAU2w 


_Modified by 20thGTI12 at 11:14 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: About Royal Purple (20thGTI12)*

So, a sales representative from Royal Purple put on a demonstration that shows that Royal Purple is the best oil out there. SHOCKING !!!


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: About Royal Purple (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_So, a sales representative from Royal Purple put on a demonstration that shows that Royal Purple is the best oil out there. SHOCKING !!!

Did Billy Mays do the demo?


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: About Royal Purple (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Did Billy Mays do the demo?

"Hi I'm Billy Mays here...." lol


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: About Royal Purple (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_
"Hi I'm Billy Mays here...." lol

LOUDER!


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: About Royal Purple (bcze1)*

no,billy mays AND the shamwow guy plug that stuff.









i tried Royal Purple a few times in my old 1.8T,i didn't feel that it was as good as Mobil1,the engine ran like it had 5000mi on the oil two or three days after changing it,whereas the Mobil 1,ran like new oil for a good while after a change.yes,it's totally unscientific-but that's how it seemed to me.


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: About Royal Purple (gruppe-b)*

Billy Mays = Fatality


----------



## etta ark4 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: About Royal Purple (BriGreentea)*

yeah guys, chill with the mays, dude got bumped in the head and died. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif not cool


----------



## etta ark4 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: About Royal Purple (etta ark4)*

and i found this, Do an Internet search using Keyword - Royal Purple, Better Business Bureau and you will find that RP was just slammed by the Better Business Bureau for making unsubstantiated claims. shame!
the tests were performed by an independent lab http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif just stick to the big names


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: About Royal Purple (etta ark4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etta ark4* »_yeah guys, chill with the mays, dude got bumped in the head and died. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif not cool

3 things: First, relax. No one trashed the man. Second, note the date of those posts...days before he passed. No disrespect was intended. Last, initial autopsy results point to a heart attack as the cause of death. There was no evidence of head trauma. Please don't propagate incorrect rumors.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Real life testimonies are better than sales people BS
http://www.4x4community.co.za/...36591


----------



## Circus (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

ive used royal purple for 2 or 3 oil changes now. car was running great! feels smooth.


----------



## mekelbreg88 (Jul 13, 2009)

ikno RP is great stuff, but ive herd that AMSOIL is even better! idk if it is, but ill give it a try nxt oil change. I do know that Mobil1 is all just hype, i felt a difference wen i switched from Mobil1 to RP.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (mekelbreg88)*

I don't know about you guys, but I know that my "butt dyno" is not calibrated enogh to be able to discern that a different brand of oil provided an immediate noticible performance increase.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (mekelbreg88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mekelbreg88* »_ I do know that Mobil1 is all just hype, i felt a difference wen i switched from Mobil1 to RP.

LOL


----------

